# Baffled by AC not making condensation



## gnxclone (7 mo ago)

I noticed it was too warm in the house today. Found that the condenser unit wasn't on at all, no fan, no compressor. I power cycled the entire system at the breaker box (no breakers were tripped). That seems to have solved that problem, at least for now. It's blowing cold again, reading 56-60F at the vents and it has cooled the house from 81F to 76F in the past hour. (Set point is 75F)

What has me baffled though is there is no condensation being produced which seems extremely odd to me. It's not a clogged drain. The drain is dry at the source. I opened blower unit to inspect the evaporator. It's not frozen. It's barely dripping water into the pan. Not enough to flow to the drain. The intake side of the evaporator itself is ~60F (I don't know if this is in a good range) 

Is there likely something wrong with the AC system or am I just being overly paranoid? I called the company who's label is on the unit and they said they can't come out until August! Even if it breaks down completely!

What should I check? Does any one in central FL near Ocala / Wildwood have a recommended AC shop who can perform a check-up service call in a within a reasonable amount of time?

Thank in advance,
-Michael


----------



## gnxclone (7 mo ago)

Just after posting, I re-checked the drain and now it's pouring water outside again as I would expect. I guess I was just overly paranoid after all. Still curious why the outside unit wasn't on and a power cycle solved it. Guessing intermittent contacter, bad capacitor or smart Ecobee thermostat was in a weird state.


----------

